# Questionable fry



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Stripped these fry from my female C. moorii a while ago and have been growing them out. It's the first two batches of moorii fry that I've had, so not sure what exactly they "should" look like...but I'm starting to have my doubts at least about the first, older batch as they grow. What do you think? Moorii, or hybrids?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

They Do Show Some Characteristics Of Moorii, But To Be Honest, If I Didn't Know They Had Moorii In Them I Wouldn't Have Guessed That's What They Were. The Markings In The Anal And Tail Fins Certainly Shouldn't Be There If They Were Pure.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I've never raised/kept Moori juvies, so I'm gonna hold off on an opinion - but what other males were in that tank at the time? And which was the dominant male?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

To my eyes, not a 100 %Moorii. I raised Moorii's from juvies to adult size. Juvies should have have more pronounce spots, no color on the tail, no coloration on anal fins.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Any Aulonocara or Sc. fryeri in your tank? They don't like moorii at all, I would've never guessed that's what they were supposed to be.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Nope, I agree...freaking hybrids. The tank has the highest concentration of moorii - 7 in total - with some phenos and one stupid Red Shoulder peacock who is the culprit. Saw it in action over the weekend while I was doing my water changes. Needless to say, he will be gone ASAP.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Juvenile Moorii do look weird, and they go through stages and phases. They are rather unique fish for Malawi. If they always look consistently like that in the group photo, I would be suspect also though. Do the blotches ever get bigger? The bodies do seem kinda slim. Not sure I would guess Red Shouder Aul. in there thou.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh yes they do change in appearance at times...sometimes the splotches are bigger/more pronounced. But sometimes they just look like peacock fry...tsk.


----------

